# Water meter on neighbor's property / hearing water running



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

you are suggesting that your meter is feeding your neighbors house?

Call the water company to verify that that is your meter.

Next--turn off the meter when it's spinnig wildly----see if someone comes out of your neighbors house with soap in his hair.


----------



## ionbasa (Aug 27, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> you are suggesting that your meter is feeding your neighbors house?
> 
> Call the water company to verify that that is your meter.
> 
> Next--turn off the meter when it's spinnig wildly----see if someone comes out of your neighbors house with soap in his hair.


It might be a posability. I also know for sure that my water meter is on my neighbors property, i have tested it and it shuts off the water to my house. 
I have tried calling the water company in order to move the meter on my property but they want to charge me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You may have an underground leak----I suggest you turn off the meter when you are not home.

Get a plumber out there to do a pressure test and verify.


If you come home and find the meter back on you will also know that someone missed your free water.


----------



## BShow (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know your situation or the laws at all, and my story is a few years old... so take this with a grain of salt. 

I had a friend who was in a bit of a predicament with regard to water supply. She had a house where her well feeds the neighbor's house. Her house is vacant and she wanted to shut off all utilities to her property. That would have effectively cut off the neighbors water supply because there would be no power to feed the water pump. I believe that in the end, it was deemed unlawful for her to kill power to her vacant home because it would cut someone else's water supply. 

This may or may not apply in your situation, but it might be something to consider before you potentially shut off water supply to your neighbors. 

I would definitely have the water company and/or a plumber come out and investigate the issue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The water company should have on record where the lines were ran.
I'd also concider calling Miss Utility or what ever it's called in your area to mark the lines. They should be able to trace any lines running over to that house.
Totaly differant to have two homes on the same well, and having a public water supply. 
Where is there water meter?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

It is not unheard of for a water meter to be on someone else's property. The water company has an easement against the property for the running of the water lines.

You may inspect your meter at any time, taking advantage of the utility easement.

Tapping into someone else's water line without permission makes for an illegal connection and the water company can be expected to remove that tap forthwith upon notice.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you sure it's your meter the neighbor maybe tapped into- or could it be the other way - you're tapped into the neighbors?


----------

